# Trying To Find Trailer Door



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just bought a 1993 Trail-et 2 horse straight load trailer. The left, top, swing door on the back of the trailer is missing. I would like to find another one. If anyone has one within a descent driving distance of northeast, Pa. I am interested in buying one. Thank You.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

have you tried salvage yards yet? craigslist? or freecycle.org? might try those


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you really need it? The trailer I co-own doesn't have have top doors in the back and we haul with it year round, even in freezing Canadian winters. In the winter we just chuck a heavier blanket on the horse .


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just reread that and yep... i owned a 2 horse with no upper doors on it.....and yes while living in quebec we use a 2 horse all year around with out upper doors


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

You're right... I don't really need it. I just would like it. I am probably going to have one fabricated, but I just thought I'd give it a shot on this site. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you called trailet to see if you can get a replacement from them..:wink:

Trail-et Horse Trailers: The New Yorker and Eventor for large breeds


----------



## Barefoot1 (Feb 19, 2010)

*too bad*

too bad I did not see this post a few weeks ago. My friends trailet flipped over and was totaled but the rear doors-upper curtains were fine but it has gone to scrap somewhere now.......I am sure you can locate a used or scrap one somewhere..............check your local dealer .....I had doors on my sundowner with sliding windows, I wanted the drop downs.......the next time....(4 months) they ordered a new trailer from sundowner they had them put them inside the trailer when shipped at no cost as opposed to 1000 for the doors and 1000 to ship so I waited 4 months to save 1000.......


----------

